# Early retirement



## murga100 (Jul 27, 2013)

Having took early retirement what are the advantages of becoming a Spanish resident , from the uk but have a holiday villa over here
Regards
Pete


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

murga100 said:


> Having took early retirement what are the advantages of becoming a Spanish resident , from the uk but have a holiday villa over here
> Regards
> Pete



I'm not sure that I understand your question.

You don't have a choice - you either are resident or not. 

If you spend more than 90 days in Spain, then you are deemed resident and have to sign on the register of foreigners (get 'residencia').

If you are here for more than 182 days per calendar year, then you are automatically tax resident and must submit a Spanish tax return.


I suppose the only choice you have is to decide whether to be in Spain for more than 90 days in each visit and whether to be in Spain for more than 182 days per year or not.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The only advantage is that we residents in the Canary Islands, Balleares, Ceuta, Melilla, get air and ferry fares cheaper than non residents.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> The only advantage is that we residents in the Canary Islands, Balleares, Ceuta, Melilla, get air and ferry fares cheaper than non residents.


The OP has a place in Alicante ?


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I'm not sure that I understand your question.
> 
> You don't have a choice - you either are resident or not.
> 
> ...


 If you are thinking of spending time in Spain AND the Uk now you are retired you may want to think about limiting your time here as above for tax reasons. OH and I are well below the threshold where we would have to pay tax in the UK but had to pay 1200 this year or so as Spanish tax residents- the allowances are less generous.


----------

